# Ac bad-boy...



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

What do you think of this bad-boy, Major?  (others welcome)

For those who don't know...that is a big brake on the back. .and to put in perspective, that shaft is at least 2" in dia. (I didn't measure it)


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

are you going to use it for something?

it looks *heavy*.

corbin


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

corbin said:


> are you going to use it for something?
> 
> it looks *heavy*.
> 
> corbin


Yea, he's going to open up a EV bus transit service, between Kitchner and New Hamburg......


Roy


----------



## SimonRafferty (Apr 13, 2009)

What is the motor for / from (originally that is).

I've noticed there are some big motors used on Lathes & Mills?

Si


----------



## peggus (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm guessing 600-800lbs


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Roy Von Rogers said:


> Yea, he's going to open up a EV bus transit service, between Kitchner and New Hamburg......
> 
> 
> Roy


HAHAHA that is hilarius... how do you know about New Hamburg...lmao..


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

SimonRafferty said:


> What is the motor for / from (originally that is).
> 
> I've noticed there are some big motors used on Lathes & Mills?
> 
> Si


Good question,... I think it may be one for an overhead transfer system on a frame assembly line....


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

peggus said:


> I'm guessing 600-800lbs


hmm, I don't think it's that heavy... without the brake I would guess at 375... could be out a bit.. but not that much.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

corbin said:


> are you going to use it for something?
> 
> it looks *heavy*.
> 
> corbin


Never know


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

DIYguy said:


> HAHAHA that is hilarius... how do you know about New Hamburg...lmao..


Cause I'm a brilliant mouse monkey...I highlite Kitchner, Ontario and a little arrow pops up, and weee there is the map....Its the magic called Google...<chuckle>.

Roy


----------



## peggus (Feb 18, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> hmm, I don't think it's that heavy... without the brake I would guess at 375... could be out a bit.. but not that much.


Here's a similar motor, same frame and power, 565lb and I don't think it has a brake.

http://www.baldor.com/products/deta...t=AC+Motors&enclosure=DPG-FV&winding=&rating=


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

This motor is 12 3/8" wide at the flats, 22 3/8" long not counting shaft. It weights 480 lbs and cost $5,740 when it was new......without the blower or brake.

Edit... oh ya.. and the shaft is 2 1/8"


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

peggus said:


> Here's a similar motor, same frame and power, 565lb and I don't think it has a brake.
> 
> http://www.baldor.com/products/detail.asp?1=1&page=1&catalogonly=1&catalog=IDDRPM25754&family=Inverter+Duty|vw_ACMotors_InverterDuty&product=AC+Motors&enclosure=DPG-FV&winding=&rating=


not quite the same... that is a newer model and different frame. That one is a 25754 and the one in the pic is a 2570.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi DIY,

Why are you so busy with AC motors? You just finished an EV, and already looking for another project?


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Jan said:


> Hi DIY,
> 
> Why are you so busy with AC motors? You just finished an EV, and already looking for another project?


Not just AC motors.... there are some sep-ex motors also. Mostly though, they are just standard duty 460 volt motors. There are a bunch of motors in the automotive plant that I worked in for many years.... that plant is getting scrapped out. Of course they are all industrial motors...but if some of them can be used for EV's, I may rescue them. They have already scrapped about 75 motors and have tried to sell what is left...but no takers. I would hate to see some useful stuff go to scrap. The more I look though, the more it appears that there is not much usable.

I would like to do another conversion though... but my next one will be my old MTD lawnmower this winter.  I will do an AC conversion at some point. I pick up bits and pieces along the way. I'm also wanting to upgrade the truck battery pack to LiFePo this winter... but sitting on the edge regarding battery... it's a lot of coin though.

What about you?
edit... how's the Land Rover Series conversion going?


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

DIYguy said:


> Not just AC motors.... there are some sep-ex motors also. Mostly though, they are just standard duty 460 volt motors. There are a bunch of motors in the automotive plant that I worked in for many years.... that plant is getting scrapped out. Of course they are all industrial motors...but if some of them can be used for EV's, I may rescue them. They have already scrapped about 75 motors and have tried to sell what is left...but no takers. I would hate to see some useful stuff go to scrap. The more I look though, the more it appears that there is not much usable.
> 
> I would like to do another conversion though... but my next one will be my old MTD lawnmower this winter.  I will do an AC conversion at some point. I pick up bits and pieces along the way. I'm also wanting to upgrade the truck battery pack to LiFePo this winter... but sitting on the edge regarding battery... it's a lot of coin though.
> 
> ...


Shame there is not much useful. But not really surprising.

The land rover changed into a landcruiser. I've very little spare time, and am not really a good DIY, so the resauration proces goes very slowly. And since I definitly want AC, I can use that time to find an alternative AC drive. Since Jack R, has finaly convinced me to stay away from MES-DEA.


----------



## peggus (Feb 18, 2008)

Not bad, re-machine those heavy cast iron end bells in aluminum and you'll have an almost usable motor for a large truck conversion.



DIYguy said:


> This motor is 12 3/8" wide at the flats, 22 3/8" long not counting shaft. It weights 480 lbs and cost $5,740 when it was new......without the blower or brake.
> 
> Edit... oh ya.. and the shaft is 2 1/8"


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Jan said:


> Shame there is not much useful. But not really surprising.


Well, it's worth looking I think. I would venture to guess that the greatest majority of motors used in conversions were never designed for such uses. They are typically industrial or other designs that lend themselves to EV's. Fork lift motors are a prime example... and I would bet that the Advanced, D&D, Warp etc models were originally designed for something else. (please chime in here if you know for sure). Probably even some of the AC motors were not.... 
I was hoping to find something I could use down the road or even help someone else if they had a good fit for something in this "pile" of stuff....


----------

